# Livebox Inventel et vous



## rockindé (20 Avril 2006)

Salut 

la réalité de ce post sont les jours de "galère" lors de la configuration du réseau wifi, via Airport Extreme intégré et la livebox de marque inventel...le titre permettra à ceux qui font une recherche de tomber dessus.

Mon équipement, afin de parler concrètement: 

Wanadoo livebox Inventel 
Mini Duo Core 1,66 Ghz 2Go 120 Go AirPort Extreme Mac OS X 10.4.6 
iBook G4 1,42 Ghz 512 Mo 60 Go AirPort Extreme Mac OS X 10.4.6

Déja le premier point, il vous faut un second navigateur, *Firefox*(j' ai testé et cela fonctionne), Safari ne permettant pas la validation des identifiants...bien évidemment si vous préférez Firefox, ou consort(à tester)...

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/

_La technologie AirPort développée par Apple est tout simplement du Wi-Fi. Désormais, tous les Macs intègrent cette technologie AirPort et peuvent donc facilement se  raccorder en Wi-Fi à la Livebox. Voici la procédure à suivre pour raccorder en sans fil un Mac sous MacOS X 10.3 à la Livebox.

*1 Sur votre Mac, allez dans les "Préférences Système" puis cliquez sur "Réseau". Sélectionnez ensuite "AirPort" dans le menu déroulant "Afficher". 
Sur l'onglet "AirPort", vérifiez que l'option "Afficher l'état AirPort dans la barre des menus" est cochée. 
*_*
*






*2 Cliquez maintenant sur l'onglet "TCP/IP" et sélectionnez dans la liste "Configurer IPv4", l'option "Via DHCP"*






_*Cliquez sur "Appliquer". 
3 Mettez maintenant votre Livebox en mode association.
Pour cela, appuyez sur le bouton Association sur votre Livebox. 
Vous pouvez localiser le bouton "Association" en vous aidant des schémas ci-dessous. *_






_*Le voyant d'association ou Wi-Fi, dernier à droite, doit clignoter comme ci-dessous : *_






_*4 Sur votre Mac, cliquez ensuite sur le menu AirPort.
Le menu AirPort est symbolisé par un "signal radio" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans la barre des menus du "Finder", puis choisissez le nom de votre Livebox identifiée, commençant par "WANADOO-...". Si plusieurs Livebox ou borne apparaissent, vérifiez le bon nom de Livebox.*_ 






_*Une fenêtre intitulée "Tapez le mot de passe" s'affiche. 
Le champ "Sécurité sans fil" est automatiquement adapté selon le mode utilisé par la Livebox. Pour la Livebox, il est nécessaire de sélectionner "WPA personnel".*_

_*5 Saisissez la clé WEP, dans le champ "Mot de passe". Celle-ci est inscrite sur les autocollants présents sur la chemise comprenant le CD, etc... ainsi que sur le dessous de la Livebox. 
Attention ! La clé WEP est composée de 26 chiffres ou lettres de A à F (cocher l' option permettant de taper la clé non cachée:cela évite de recommencer). 
Cochez la case "Ajouter au trousseau" puis cliquez sur "OK".*_ 

_*6 La connexion s'établit juste après la validation du mot de passe ; l'icône présent dans le menu passe alors du gris au noir et vous indique que vous êtes bien connecté à votre Livebox.*_

_*Attention ! 
Mauvaise saisie de la clé WEP 

Le message d'erreur ci-dessous peut apparaître si vous avez mal saisi votre clé WEP 
Il vous suffit de recommencer la saisie puis de cliquer sur "OK" pour vous connecter. 
*_
La source:

http://www.wanadoo.fr/bin/frame2.cgi?u=http%3A//assistance.wanadoo.fr/index.asp

_*Lancer Firefox:
Tapez l' adresse http://192.168.1.1
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, tappez http://configuration.adsl/index2.html
Une fenêtre vous demandant de vous authentifier s'ouvre.




Saisissez le nom d'utilisateur : "admin" et le mot de passe : "admin" (par défaut).
Cochez la case "Mémoriser le mot de passe" et cliquez sur "OK".
Le site suivant s' affiche...*_






_*Ce n' est plus exactement la même interface, mais il suffit de cliquer sur Mes services et Internet, de rentrer ses identifiants personnels fti/XXXXXX, etc... et de cliquer sur soumettre...

Si rien ne fonctionne, essayez:

http://configuration.adsl/adslok.cgi?pppUsername=XXXXXXX&pppPassword=YYYYYYY

Remplacer "XXXXXXXX " par votre identifiant de connexion et "YYYYYYY" par votre mot de passe de connexion.

Voila vous êtes connecté via wifi (mon mini est à 5 mètres de la livebox...)
*_
Le site de la livebox:
http://192.168.1.1/

_*Pour le second Mac, etc...il faut modifier un crytère d' "usine":

Sur le site de configuration de la livebox Inventel: 
Configuration 
Avancée 
Sans fil 
cocher:Sécurité WEP seulement

d' origine l' option cochée est: Sécurité WEP ou WPA 
*_

Quelques liens:

http://www.bichofeo.com/lbmacosx.htm

http://forum.macadsl.com/

Le forum de l' association des utilisateurs de livebox(il y a une section Apple)

http://www.livebox.asso.fr/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=f7d31890b5ee1e5e203f81f9edb520d6&

Si vous êtes planté vous pouvez relancer les paramètres usine:

_*Dans le cas où vous éprouvez des difficultés à utiliser votre Livebox Inventel avec des réglages personnalisés, il peut être nécessaire de reconfigurer celle-ci avec le  paramètres d'usine.

Comment savoir si ma Livebox est une Inventel 
Attention 
La reconfiguration avec les paramètres d'usine supprimera toute configuration personnalisée (firewall, NAT, DNS dynamique, etc...), ainsi que les identifiants de connexion. De même si vous avez changé le mot de passe d'accès à la configuration de la Livebox, cela réinitialisera également le mot de passe (qui redevient "admin" pour l'identifiant et "admin" pour le mot de passe)..

Réinitialisation de la Livebox Inventel

1 Débranchez la prise électrique de votre Livebox ainsi que le câble USB.
2 Appuyez sur le bouton numéroté (1) sur la face arrière et le maintenir appuyé. 
*_





_*3 Toujours en appuyant, rebranchez la prise électrique sur votre Livebox.
4 Gardez le bouton toujours appuyé, la diode centrale doit s'allumer. 
*_





_*5 Maintenez encore le bouton appuyé, jusqu'à ce que les 3 diodes soient allumées. A ce moment vous pouvez relâcher le bouton.
Remarque
La dernière diode clignote plusieurs fois puis s'éteint. Après quelques secondes les diodes s'éteignent toutes et la diode diagnostic clignote.*_ 






_*6 La diode de diagnostic clignote pendant plusieurs minutes.*_






_*7 Dès que la diode de diagnostic ne clignote plus, la réinitialisation de votre Livebox est effective. *_


----------



## rockindé (21 Avril 2006)

L' adresse pour forcer l' identification est, puisque j' ai mis l' adresse en url par erreur(une partie est illisible):

Fenêtre du navigateur:http://configuration.adsl/

suivi de: *adslok.cgi?pppUsername=XXXXXXX&pppPassword=YYYYYYY*

Remplacer _*"XXXXXXXX "*_ par votre *identifiant de connexion* et _*"YYYYYYY"*_ par *votre mot de passe de connexion*.

Si vous voulez plus d' info:allez sur ce site, assez complet (modèle Sagem et Inventel):

http://www.bichofeo.com/


----------



## rockindé (28 Avril 2006)

*Je viens de m' apercevoir que cela ne fonctionne pas du premier coup(j' ai fait un reset de la livebox):*

_Pour le second Mac, etc...il faut modifier un crytère d' "usine":

Sur le site de configuration de la livebox Inventel: 
Configuration 
Avancée 
Sans fil 
cocher:Sécurité WEP seulement

d' origine l' option cochée est: Sécurité WEP ou WPA_ 

*Enlever toutes les sécurités (clés WPA et WEP), associer les Macs et recommencer la manipulation:Clé WEP seulement...
*


----------

